

Startup Ideas Spreadsheet Exported - yatsyk
http://andrey.yatsyk.com/startup_ideas/

======
ABrandt
I think the more this concept (open startup ideas) gets fleshed out, the more
appealing it has become. This is a huge improvement over the original
spreadsheet, but I could see even more value being created with a better
interface yet. Organize by subject, add search, etc.

It feels like people are becoming far less guarded of their brilliant ideas
than in times past. I wonder what could come out of a vibrant and open "idea
discussion" community.

~~~
yatsyk
I would like to improve UI and add features (tags, search and so on) but at
that time is not clear will it get traction.

------
sgallant
This is a brilliant visualization of that data. In terms of spicing up the UI,
some popurls.com-like hover over states might work.

Will the source for this project be available?

~~~
yatsyk
Thank you for idea with hover tooltips. I have not obfuscated/minified source
and it's available at <http://andrey.yatsyk.com/startup_ideas/app.js> (only a
page of js)

------
adrianwaj
nice, can you please make the title of each link show the summary, or arrange
it in one column that expands 1 idea only regarding whatever is clicked,
within that column. The idea can then be easily contracted again, or does so
automatically when another is clicked.

~~~
yatsyk
I've used Accordion (<http://docs.jquery.com/UI/Accordion>) at first. As I
understand you are describing similar behaviour. It was not very convinient
when height of idea description >~= height of the screen so I switched to
current implementation.

Problem of very short descriptions could be solved by tooltips as sgallant
proposed.

~~~
adrianwaj
On second thought, I would left justify the columns (have just 1 or two
columns) and then create a docked div for the details to appear when an idea
is selected.

See here: <http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex17/stayontop.htm>

